# Sponge candy malfunction....



## tinstryde (Jun 20, 2011)

I tried a recipe of a sponge candy from Chocolates and confections at home by Peter P Greweling. 

I heated 3 cups of sugar and 1 cup of corn syrup to 310F(Hard crack) then stirred in 2tbsp of baking soda. I wonder why it didn't bubble. It just got random sized bubbles and then settled down in the pan . The end result was really hard.

Question 1 : What is the texture of sponge candy supposed to be like ?

Question 2 : Why did my candy not work ?

Please help me ...


----------

